# Eat more chocolate



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Good news!

Chocolate Reduces Stress


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

They paid _money_ to research this?!? 

I could have told them that...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I would've volunteered to be part of the test group (as long as they'd promise to _not_ put me in the control group).


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> They paid _money_ to research this?!?
> 
> I could have told them that...


Honestly!

:: off to find my M&M's ::


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9857.0.html
Favorite chocolate. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That thread has been neglected for over a month, how could that happen?? It's _chocolate_!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I took the liberty of reviving it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Milk chocolate gives me a lift as well if not even more so.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They said they need more research on the subject. <raises hand>


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like some funding for similar research.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Good news!
> 
> Chocolate Reduces Stress


DUHHHH


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i am eating one right now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> DUHHHH


EXACTLY what I said when I heard that on the news the other day.

They did caution that an ounce and half of dark chocolate a day was enough to be effective and much more than that is not recommended because, of course, it has fat and sugar besides the cocoa. . . . . .


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They did caution that an ounce and half of dark chocolate a day was enough to be effective and much more than that is not recommended because, of course, it has fat and sugar besides the cocoa. . . . . .


An ounce and a half - why that's hardly even a bite!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I polished off a double scoop cone of chocolate fudge chunk ice cream and I am stress free.  Do they need any volunteers for this research...they can send me the chocolate and I'll let them know the results.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

(^0^) This just proves my logic about baking brownie while doing papers!!! LOL


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> (^0^) This just proves my logic about baking brownie while doing papers!!! LOL


Good luck on your term papers! Chocolate will definitely help produce superior term papers!
I'm not doing a term paper, but I'll help out by having some myself!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You can have an extra piece of chocolate for me      (short paper due tonight, not yet started  )


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You can have an extra piece of chocolate for me  (short paper due tonight, not yet started )


Susan - how'd the paper go? Get it done? Celebrate! Chocolate time!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Not quite done.  It's an online class; I need to post it by midnight tonight.  And I do most of my classwork after DD is in bed, from 8 p.m. to midnight, so right now it's my mid-evening tea-and-Kindleboards break.  

But who says I have to wait until it's done to have chocolate??


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

SUSAN!!!!  It's all done now right?  I had a HARD chocolate attack today - it called for a chocolate cake with chocolate icing....  I need help......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> SUSAN!!!! It's all done now right? I had a HARD chocolate attack today - it called for a chocolate cake with chocolate icing.... I need help......


THAT paper's done, but there are always more!! 

Um, if you need help _eating_ the cake I'll happily volunteer... or did you want help preventing future chocolate attacks?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan, I'd be happy to share chocolate cake with you.  I think the reference to needing help was in regards to how strong that urge to snarf chocolate overcame me.  I was practically frantic for chocolate!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I've had those moments...  It becomes a feat of superhuman strength to resist the package of chocolate chips stored among the baking supplies.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I've had those moments... It becomes a feat of superhuman strength to resist the package of chocolate chips stored among the baking supplies.


Ahh, yes, but once my DD has broken open the bag, it's all over....... I think they evaporate, really.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm. all the more reason to start the school day off with a peppermint mocha


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Ahh, yes, but once my DD has broken open the bag, it's all over....... I think they evaporate, really.


Alas, mine can't reach those shelves yet, so I have nobody else to blame....


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> hmm. all the more reason to start the school day off with a peppermint mocha


One of my favorites, I have a very sweet tooth for a guy.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Cella Cherries


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Cella Cherries


What are those?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

They're really yummy, addictive chocolate covered cherries. cella's cherries


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> They're really yummy, addictive chocolate covered cherries. cella's cherries


Yeah, mmmmmmmmm, mmmmmmmm, mmmmmmmm, milk chocolate ones are bestest.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

This just in, being given carob instead of chocolate actually proven to increase stress exponentially! News at ten...


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I for one hate chocolate, white is okay, as is dark in very small quantities but I just can't stomach milk chocolate!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

scarlet said:


> They're really yummy, addictive chocolate covered cherries. cella's cherries


Mmmmmm, sounds sinful........... thanks!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone tried this chocolate?
http://www.zchocolat.com/default.asp?zid=cj&AID=10450260&PID=2502096#/home
Looks interesting.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool website!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That website is awesome.  I would love to try the chocolates.  

I found a new one.  Gillham & Grand.  70% dark chocolate with orange.  
Very yummy.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Little fudge-filled Christmas Wreaths by Palmer from the Dollar Store, no less.  Cost next to nothing and they are not only yummy, they are pretty as well.  Course, I could eat a whole bag of them... just kidding... not really...


----------

